# Check valve frozen?



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Today was really cold about 25 degrees. went to raise the car, compressor was running but it wasn't filling the take at all. So I'm assuming the valve is frozen, is there a way to "un-freeze" or prevent this from happening?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Temporary fix is a heat gun or hair dryer to unfreeze it.
Switching over to an SMC check valve might help a bit. I ran SMC check valves down to -40 and they still worked


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

had someone called me with the same problem today, to fix this problem i usually recommend unplugging your pressure switch ( on the tank) and run the car on full heat for some time and then everything gets back to normal, also fold the rear seat so you get some warm air into the trunk area.

on autopilot v2 setup, remove your main compressor power fuse for the time its warming up, so compressor doesn't run while viair check valve is frozen.

in a different case when you know your tank is low on pressure and compressor doesn't turn on then you most likely have frozen pressure switch, also use same technique, unplug it and run heater on full heat until its really warm inside the car.

with accuair and autopilot v1 pressure switches once its frozen it would most likely go bad and start leaking trough the electrical part of it, will make your tank loose pressure quick and would have to be replaced.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rat4Life said:


> had someone called me with the same problem today, to fix this problem i usually recommend unplugging your pressure switch ( on the tank) and run the car on full heat for some time and then everything gets back to normal, also fold the rear seat so you get some warm air into the trunk area.
> 
> on autopilot v2 setup, remove your main compressor power fuse for the time its warming up, so compressor doesn't run while viair check valve is frozen.
> 
> ...


I'm having this same issue since this morning. Compressor is on, but tank is staying at 100 psi. I didn't install my air ride so I'm not sure how the main compressor power fuse looks like. My question is how does it look like and how do I remove it?

Edit: To add a water trap, what parts/fittings would I need?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

BMP_3918 said:


> I'm having this same issue since this morning. Compressor is on, but tank is staying at 100 psi. I didn't install my air ride so I'm not sure how the main compressor power fuse looks like. My question is how does it look like and how do I remove it?
> 
> Edit: To add a water trap, what parts/fittings would I need?


usually on any normal install with 1 or 2 compressors you would have your power fuse as close to the power source as possible( battery), so look by the battery positive terminal for a fuse that could look something like this if you have 1 compressor with your v2 kit.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/rat4life/8438903374" title="IMG_5184 by M K, on Flickr"><img src="//farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8438903374_432030c468_c.jpg" width="800" height="538" alt="IMG_5184"></a>


----------



## RichieMK4Rich (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah that's what I've done was took the fuse out to keep the compressor from running, and use a heat gun to quickly un-freeze it. I went and ordered the SMC check valve see if can handle anything under 30 degrees.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. My tank just started filling up yesterday out of the blue. I guess it just fixed itself, but I'm still going to order a water trap.


----------

